# Kayak Swap & Sale



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest Sports in Edwards, CO is having its annual kayak swap & sale Fri- Sun Aug 3-5.
This is a great time of year to buy and sell new & used kayaks and gear.
For more info, check out:
Alpine Kayak Colorado Kayaking School & Supply CO- Swap
or give us a call anytime at 970-926-3867

SYOTR


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*More info*

Been getting lots of calls about when you can drop gear off.
You can bring it in anytime starting on Thursday Aug 2. If it doesn't sell, you'll need to pick it up by 5pm on Sunday.
See you then!


----------

